# Lang Lang - The Disney Book



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He's releasing an album in September (16th I think) of all Disney covers. There are two singles already up on streaming services, very nice.

Can't wait for this one, he's a treasure to hear!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

If you like that, then you’ll like this more


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's fun, no doubt. I Still prefer Lang Lang's playing.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's fun, no doubt. I Still prefer Lang Lang's playing.


F
I just think that Liberace performant is a masterpiece, a miracle of entertainment TV. Every time I see the piano turn round on the turntable, the violinists appear from nowhere, and him pound out the chords lifting his hands high like a cat kneading, my jaw drops. Lang Lang has a lot to learn I think.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> He's releasing an album in September (16th I think) of all Disney covers. There are two singles already up on streaming services, very nice.
> 
> Can't wait for this one, he's a treasure to hear!





I did mentioned it in another of your threads .











Who luv da Long Long Bach?


I thought you meant "who loves long works of Bach?" :ROFLMAO: I heard that is the corrected pronunciation of Lang lang I was being silly




www.talkclassical.com


----------

